# Finally--I Understand.....



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I enjoy going to restaurants and having a good meal, relaxing and talking with friends, acquaintances, and even my wife. But, in recent years, the has been a trend where restaurants and bars have gotten so loud and noisy that I can't hear what's being said and I have to kept asking for something to be repeated. I thought I was going deaf.

From Dear Abby:

When diners in a restaurant can easily converse, they tend to linger. The restaurant makes more money if it can turn the tables a time or two or three, so it is designed with high ceilings, no carpets, loud music, and nothing on the surfaces to buffer the sound. Got it?

I got it--they want me to come in, stuff my face and get out!

That works once, but I usually don't go back to those places. So they get business from me one time, but loose me as a steady customer. Must've been thought up by a Harvard MBA!

Ralph

My dream is to open a bar with fire places, reclining chairs and no noise. I know It won't make any money, but I don't care.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

[/quote]
Ralph
My dream is to open a bar with fire places, reclining chairs and no noise. I know It won't make any money, but I don't care.[/quote]

That would be cool.. a recliner and your own personal tv. Wife.... I mean Waitress to waiton you hand and foot. Yea I had a good laugh thinking about the people passing out in the recliners then you could charge them for a nights stay like a hotel. Have hospital curtians and just close them off. It would be revolutionary and the awnser to the growing DWI problem.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Ralph
My dream is to open a bar with fire places, reclining chairs and no noise. I know It won't make any money, but I don't care.[/quote]

That would be cool.. a recliner and your own personal tv. Wife.... I mean Waitress to waiton you hand and foot. Yea I had a good laugh thinking about the people passing out in the recliners then you could charge them for a nights stay like a hotel. Have hospital curtians and just close them off. It would be revolutionary and the awnser to the growing DWI problem.

[/QUOTE]

Yepp! That's the idea. I didn't want to say anything about the "serving staff" but you got the idea.

Ralph


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have heard something similar in the seventies...
" Oh, I'm going to hire a wino, to decorate our home, so you'll feel more at ease here......"


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Does seem to be a trend, noisy dining that is.

The wife was diagnosed with Meniere's Disease a year ago. Not life threatening or anything, but it did explain her non stop cases of vertigo. Treatment is a water pill, stopped the vertigo, however hearing loss in that ear is inevitable, another side effect is too loud will give her a migraine in short order.

Hard to find places to eat that is quiet.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

rjmoses said:


> Yepp! That's the idea. I didn't want to say anything about the "serving staff" but you got the idea.
> 
> Ralph


Hey if it's Hooter's girls I'm in! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> I enjoy going to restaurants and having a good meal, relaxing and talking with friends, acquaintances, and even my wife. But, in recent years, the has been a trend where restaurants and bars have gotten so loud and noisy that I can't hear what's being said and I have to kept asking for something to be repeated. I thought I was going deaf.
> 
> From Dear Abby:
> 
> ...


Ralph,

My uncle did that. Old wood plank floors, plaster walls, fireplaces, even a hunting dog napping by the fireplace, large back deck with umbrella covered tables. Great roast beef sandwiches, too. It was like a comfortable mountain retreat!

I worked at his bar as a bouncer and bartender and you're absolutely right! He went under after 5 years of losing money. In fact, I don't think he ever made money. Nobody would leave. Wait staff hated it.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Does seem to be a trend, noisy dining that is.
> 
> The wife was diagnosed with Meniere's Disease a year ago. Not life threatening or anything, but it did explain her non stop cases of vertigo. Treatment is a water pill, stopped the vertigo, however hearing loss in that ear is inevitable, another side effect is too loud will give her a migraine in short order.
> 
> Hard to find places to eat that is quiet.


Wow I'd have thought they had cured that by now...

Alan Shepard, first American in space, got Meniere's Disease back in the early 60's, after his Mercury flight. They appointed him "head of the astronaut office" (Deke Slayton's old job, after he wasn't allowed to fly a Mercury mission due to a heart irregularity even after passing all the requirements to become one of the original "Mercury Seven" astronauts... They gave him the job to keep him in the astronaut corps... Deke moved up a job to make room for Alan Shepard when he came down with Meniere's Syndrome.

He was grounded from flying for most of the 60's until they invented an experimental surgery to treat the condition... he had the surgery, it cured his vertigo sufficiently that he could get cleared for flight, and then he used his position as head of the astronaut office to appoint himself commander of Apollo 14 that landed on the Moon in early 1971 (just before I was born). Incidentally, Deke Slayton WOULD finally get his one and only spaceflight, as a pilot on the Apollo Soyuz Test Project (ASTP) in 1975, the final Apollo mission...

I would have figured with all the medical advances since the late 60's, that curing Meniere's disease would have happened a long time ago already.

Best of luck! OL J R


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope.....salt intake is still a major factor in the disease. Very debilitating for those who have severe cases....hard to find food without huge amounts of salt unless prepared fresh


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Nope.....salt intake is still a major factor in the disease. Very debilitating for those who have severe cases....hard to find food without huge amounts of salt unless prepared fresh


How so??? (salt intake that is?)

I eat a huge amount of salt by most people's reckoning...

Later! OL J R


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Amount of salt to water ratio in body has to stay pretty constant - if you eat salt faster than your body can get rid of it, body will retain water to balance out the ratio. Given our evolution with traditionally minimal salt intake for people away from the coastal areas, it’s amazing how much salt we can eat without dying.


----------

